# I Will not...



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee. 

this is what happens when your frustrated and rushing. slow down!relax!


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Got any pictures? Or the ER report?


----------



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

didnt need to go i dont think. good thing it was a sharp blade, dull blades make nasty cuts


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Boycer88 said:


> didnt need to go i dont think. good thing it was a sharp blade, dull blades make nasty cuts


Glad you wasn't hurt bad. That could've been ALOT worse.:thumbsup:


----------



## OSHA Pro (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds like a man w/ experience.


----------



## odleo (Nov 9, 2006)

If you have not had a tetanus shot in the last 10 years you need to get one soon. Better to be safe than sorry. Glad to hear it was not serious


----------



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

OSHA Pro said:


> Sounds like a man w/ experience.


not too much but everyone has a slip up here and there esp when your working on your own house and rushing, seems like i do more dumb things at home than at work, at work im probaly the safest guy on the job. i got my osha 10 and 30 certificate as well as psm and scaffolding card, but for some reason i tend work not as safe at home?


----------



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

odleo said:


> If you have not had a tetanus shot in the last 10 years you need to get one soon. Better to be safe than sorry. Glad to hear it was not serious


yeah i got one about 3 years ago, always good to have thanks


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you tend to have beer at home too?


----------



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Do you tend to have beer at home too?


is that wrong?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

It might explain why you got the whole lack of safety thing going on there. Everything seems like a good idea after some courage juice.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Anything like this? I can't get the good ones off my phone, taken before and during the stitches.:laughing:


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

Had a similar accident a few years ago cutting owens foam board but went into my calf. Looks like you have health insurance, or good with a needle and thread! 3 packs of walgreens stiches did the trick with of course a little duct tape. Wouldn't recommend it to anyone but saved me a few bucks. Could you see your knee cap?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

tinner666 said:


> Anything like this? I can't get the good ones off my phone, taken before and during the stitches.:laughing:


What are you, a Yetti? Goony GooGoo


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

BirmanBuilders said:


> Had a similar accident a few years ago cutting owens foam board but went into my calf. Looks like you have health insurance, or good with a needle and thread! 3 packs of walgreens stiches did the trick with of course a little duct tape. Wouldn't recommend it to anyone but saved me a few bucks. Could you see your knee cap?


Yes, I could see the kneecap. I couldn't find my surgical kit, So I ended up going to the ER. I was gonna sew it myself, but the DOC had a hissy fit. He did let me take pics while he sewed. They're one my phone. I need to pull the mini SD to get them since I don't do TM. 

Yes the teeth got the kneecap too. Believe me, you can count the teeth as they rattle across bone.

I was only able to work for aanother 2 hours after this. I kept duct taping it together, but it kept bleeding anyway and the butterfly tapes wouldn't hold.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

pS, My phone screen wallpaper is of the the open cut.


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

Boycer88 said:


> cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.
> 
> this is what happens when your frustrated and rushing. slow down!relax!


yes slow down because if ya dont now ya might have to later:shutup:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

DQM said:


> yes slow down because if ya dont now ya might have to later:shutup:


That had to sting a little bit.
I PROBABLY wouldn't question your manhood if you went to see a doctor about that one.


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

send_it_all said:


> That had to sting a little bit.
> I PROBABLY wouldn't question your manhood if you went to see a doctor about that one.


straight to hospital was laying 8" splitface block next day taped a 3"paint roller on thumb to protect ( not a very productive day)


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

DQM said:


> yes slow down because if ya dont now ya might have to later:shutup:


Owchiewowiemama.


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

DQM said:


> yes slow down because if ya dont now ya might have to later:shutup:


HOLY ****IN HELL!! My Thumb.
Dude, you deserve this name more than me.:notworthy


----------



## damo (Apr 3, 2008)

i had a drop saw blade brake off and attack my hand. when i was learning so i have been very very carful ever since. touch wood.


----------



## ReVisionsWindow (Apr 19, 2011)

Dear, Lord. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, that thumb picture made me dizzy, please tell me the hospital sewed it back on.


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

All I could think of was my woodshop teacher when I saw that pic of the thumb. Out of the three shop teachers I had two were missing at least one finger.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

DQM said:


> yes slow down because if ya dont now ya might have to later:shutup:


After photo?


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

Medic!!!!


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Yup that's a good one. Did the same thing to my finger this spring trimming a little nub of laminate on a counter top I refaced, right to the bone.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok here's another "I will never..." don't put concrete block under your trailer jack to save time cranking it on and off your hitch. It might roll in the mud one day and crush your finger between the truck and trailer hook ups... This one only felt like a scrape until I looked a little closer.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> Ok here's another "I will never..." don't put concrete block under your trailer jack to save time cranking it on and off your hitch. It might roll in the mud one day and crush your finger between the truck and trailer hook ups... This one only felt like a scrape until I looked a little closer.


That's a nasty squish


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Boycer88 said:


> cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.i will not cut shims on my knee.
> 
> this is what happens when your frustrated and rushing. slow down!relax!


So, what you are saying is you will not cut shims on your knee?


----------

